# "AcroTray has Stopped Working" !!



## pete0018 (Aug 9, 2009)

So, I have pretty much always gotten this error message after restarting my computer..."AcroTray has stopped working"...it never really mattered, until now. I am trying to print a pdf file and keep getting this error message and nothing will print! Any help would be appreciated! thanks
-windows vista


----------



## pete0018 (Aug 9, 2009)

PLease HELP!!!!


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

look here
http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/acrotray/

I don't think you need this to print, unless you want to Adobe to make a pdf file,
maybe the program is corrupted and have to re-install it.

sometime you have to re-install the real printer;s file - driver, I had printers confuses each other and they stopped working (the computer phantoms hidden in our systems)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Pete:

What's the names of all the Adobe programs that you have installed in your computer?

In most cases, all the Adobe startup entries and services entries can be configured so they won't load during startup and run in the background.

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=AcroTray

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

